# Lemo 2 glass replacement



## Ohmen (10/11/15)

Hey guys,

Any of you have a glass replacement my Lemo 2?

Preferably a Cape Town supplier to eliminate shipping costs.


----------



## Silver (11/11/15)

Hi @Ohmen

Check out the following:
http://eciggies.co.za/Accessories/Glass-Replacements-for-Tanks/GLASS-Replacement-for-LEMO-5ml

Maybe you can ask @Oupa from Vapour Mountain in CT to get it for you since VM is an eciggies agent
I dont see it on his site at the moment using the search facility


----------



## Oupa (11/11/15)

We don't keep stock of the LEMO 2 glass unfortunately, but can order in if required.


----------



## Lushen (11/11/15)

I might be mistaken, but I did read somewhere that the Atlantis glass fits the Lemo 2.
Might be worth trying it if you cannot find a Lemo glass.


----------



## Ohmen (11/11/15)

Thanks @Silver

I had the same line of thinking.

Thanks @Lushen

@Oupa please do order a glass replacement for my Lemo 2 when you get stock from Eciggies again. Would really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (11/11/15)

Will do @Ohmen ... do you mind sending us an email on info@vapourmountain.co.za in the meantime to confirm the order? Thanks!


----------



## Ohmen (11/11/15)

You have mail!


----------



## Oupa (11/11/15)

Thx!


----------

